# SS 02.04.16 - Schubert #4 "Tragic"



## realdealblues

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Franz Schubert (1797 - 1828)*

Symphony No. 4 in D minor, D. 417 "Tragic" 

1. Adagio molto - Allegro vivace
2. Andante
3. Menuetto. Allegro vivace
4. Allegro

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues

Another Saturday Symphony is upon us. 

I always love to hear Schubert's symphonies. Can't wait to get started. I'll be listening to:

View attachment 83131


Riccardo Muti/Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg

realdealblues said:


> Another Saturday Symphony is upon us.
> 
> I always love to hear Schubert's symphonies. Can't wait to get started. I'll be listening to:
> 
> View attachment 83131
> 
> 
> Riccardo Muti /Vienna Philharmonic


+ 1 for me please. :tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

I'll go for Norrington as the other two recordings I have (by von Karajan and Harnoncourt) have been played more recently.


----------



## D Smith

I really enjoy this symphony of Schubert's. I will listen to my favourite Harnoncourt.


----------



## Balthazar

I'll be listening to Marc Minkowski lead Les Musiciens du Louvre.


----------



## Jeff W

Missed last week's thread due to other engagements... I'll be able to check in this week though!









Jos van Immerseel conducting Anima Eterna.


----------



## Cosmos

I don't know if I've heard this one before...I have it in my collection, but haven't touched it yet.


----------



## Mahlerian

I'll also be listening to the Abbado/COE recording.


----------



## chesapeake bay

I guess I'm going old school on this one, Lamoureux Orchestra conducted by Otto Klemperer









well scratch that, a little too fast for my taste, I'm switching to Failoni Orchestra Conducted byMichael Halász


----------



## Haydn man

I have this version and shall enjoy it again
May try the Minkowski also if time allows


----------



## Mika

Harnoncourt


----------



## Alfacharger

Marriner for me.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Royal Flemish Philharmonic, conducted by Philippe Herreweghe, on Spotify, for me. This broke a drought of 7 days without listening to any music!


----------



## Triplets

D Smith said:


> I really enjoy this symphony of Schubert's. I will listen to my favourite Harnoncourt.


That is my favored set as well


----------



## PeterF

Just put this one in the CD player. It is my only copy of Symphony No.4 "Tragic".
Bamberger Symphoniker - Jonathan Nott - Tudor SACD


----------



## jim prideaux

Davis-Staatskapelle Dresden


----------



## Enthusiast

It is a work I love. I will also go for Harnoncourt but to be different I will listen to his recording with the Berlin Phil (rather than the one from the Concertgebouw set. The two are quite different - if I remember rightly the Berlin one has more sparkle - but both are very good.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I'm presently listening to Wolfgang Sawallisch & the Staatskapelle Dresden.

On my first listen to this performance, I am truly enjoying it.


----------



## Triplets

So what's the deal with the numbering of the Schubert Symphonies now? It doesn't concern tis weekend selection, but the numbers have apparently changed for the 'Unfinished' and the the 'Great' C Major. My understanding is that since there really isn't a "Seventh' (old numbering system) that 8&9 each got demoted one number. And up thread someone cited a cycle by Marriner that refers to '10' Schubert Symphonies. I'm confused.


----------



## Triplets

I'm also confused as to how the work for this weekend acquired the nickname 'Tragic'. To me this is a nice slice of teenage Schubertian lyricism. Compared to many other Schubert String Quartets and Piano Sonatas, which contain many movements that begin serenely and then quickly have chromatic shifts into really despairing music, or compared to the first movement of the Unfinished, the music in this weekend Symphony sounds as tragic as having a fly land in your soup.


----------



## Alfacharger

I think this Wikipedia entry would be helpful. I know that when I listened to the Boston Symphony playing the Unfinished, the notes would number it at 7. As far as the title 'Tragic", you will have to ask the composer for the reason

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schubert's_symphonies


----------



## KenOC

I'll also be listening to Minkowski, early this afternoon. Like Brahms's work with the same nickname, perhaps only a mild case of glumness!


----------



## chesapeake bay

Triplets said:


> I'm also confused as to how the work for this weekend acquired the nickname 'Tragic'.


Schubert himself wrote this on the finished work. It might be just due to it being his first minor key symphony.


----------



## KenOC

chesapeake bay said:


> Schubert himself wrote this on the finished work. It might be just due to it being his first minor key symphony.


Or maybe his comment on not getting paid for it.


----------



## chesapeake bay

KenOC said:


> Or maybe his comment on not getting paid for it.


 thats good :lol:


----------



## dieter

I've always liked the Giulini on DG. Echt Tragedy!


----------



## Pugg

It swings to all ways again


----------



## kanishknishar

*Harnoncourt's New Schubert*

While everyone's clinging to Harnoncourt's RCO Schubert, I'll be going with the new one with all the hot wheels and fastest engine:






​


----------



## Enthusiast

Herrenvolk said:


> While everyone's clinging to Harnoncourt's RCO Schubert, I'll be going with the new one with all the hot wheels and fastest engine:
> 
> View attachment 83194​


I went for a BPO Harnoncourt Schubert 4, by which I meant this one -
View attachment 83197
. I wonder if the performance on this record is the same one as that in the expensive set that you have linked to. I also wonder how well you like the set you have linked to - it has tempted me for a good few weeks - is it worth the outlay, I wonder?


----------



## Triplets

KenOC said:


> Or maybe his comment on not getting paid for it.


Or not getting a date with someone that he was trying to impress.


----------

